# Finally!!/Fight the Good Fight



## gr8girl (Jan 14, 2002)

Hello everyone!,As you can tell I'm incredibily excited to be posting my first message. I've known about this site for months now, but I'm so computer illiterate it took me forever to figure out how to register (pretty bad, huh). Anyway, I've been reading the messages people have wrote and it makes me feel a lot better about my situation. I'm twenty-three years old and I graduated from college almost two years ago. I think my IBS symptoms started my senior year in high school, but they were so mild that I did not realize them. My symptoms steadily progressed over the years and by my Junior year I knew there was something seriously wrong with me. I was diagnosed with IBS in 1999. I think my story is pretty typical. I've been to a few gastro Dr.'s finding no significant help. I have had the battery of tests done, my social life is pathetic (cable TV is my boyfriend- I'd don't know what I'd do without him or movie rentals ), I dred going grocery shopping, etc. The main problems I have are bloating, gas and flatulence. I used to have major problems with contispation, but I started drinking a insane amount of water and started eating a fiber cereal. I know wheat bran is a trigger for IBS symptoms, but I find that it works pretty good if I blend it in a blender and drink it as a liquid. It's embarrasing to say, but it is very true. I really get depressed sometimes because I have a job which I have to attend a lot of meetings and I have to be around people a lot. Recently, I had to drive some students to a conference in Richmond. I had a really bad case of gas. I didn't even know why because I hadn't eaten anything all day except my morning cup of Citracel (yummy). Anyway, the students were pretty cool about it and respected my feelings enough not to make fun of me until I was out of earshot. To keep myself from curling myself in a fetal position and never leaving my apartment, I just kind of block out those type of occurences. Currently, I feel trapped. I like my job, but I want to move on. I want to attend graduate school and at this point I know I can't. I know that I won't be able to sit in a class and either not have a total anxiety attack or not totally stink up the place. I'm sick of this illness. I'm ready to fight. I don't like where I am in life right now. My whole life revolves around the illness, it's the first thing I think of in the morniong and the last thing i think about at night. I need help and my doctors are not helping me. OK I'm going to provide as much information about my health as possible. I would be eternally grateful if you guys could give me some solutions.1) From 1995-1996 I took doxycyclomine for acne.2) Spring 1996 I first noticed symptoms of IBS3)1999 I was diagnosed with IBS- had all the tests colonoscopy, barium enema (fun, fun), stool samples and blood tests 4)1999-Present- Continuing modification of diet no read meat, no dairy; except for yogurt and the occasional Frosty from Wendy's (can't help it), no caffeine, no chocolate, no fried foods. 5) Currently, I drink soy milk, I avoid wheat bran, but I heard it's supposed to help so I blend 1/2 cup of Fiber One cereal with soy milk and water and drink it in the morning and at night, I avoid gas producing vegetables and fruits and I drink a ton a water. I eat a lot of brown rice, skinless, boneless chicken breasts and tuna fish. 6) I am slightly anemic.7)I am often tired.8)I exercise at least twice a week. I would like to do more, but either I'm too tired or I have gas and have to avoid the gym. Mostly, it's the gas.OK I have rambled on enough. If anyone could suggest tests or medications I would greatly appreciate it. I'm happy to be posting my first message. I hope to hear from dozens of you. My goal is graduate school in Spring 2003. Thank you. Best Wishes,gr8girl


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

hi gr8girl!!!Welcome aboard, let us know if we can help!!







Marriah


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

welcome gr8t girl!I`m also slightly anaemic so I know how you feel- anaemia and ibs are a nasty combination.hope you find lots of good advice and support here


----------

